# Guy says he likes me.....



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

Alright so I don't think this will be as short as I'm hoping, but will try. I went to Vegas a couple of weeks ago for a family trip and met a guy (he was a friend who came along) he came in on Friday and was trying to get laid by whoever (you know it's Vegas). I didn't meet him till Saturday. Well long story short he said he really liked me and we ended up talking all night and walking the strip till the next day. I explained my beliefs (no sex and touching before marriage and no kissing till divorce is finalized (he explained deep stuff too) and he said he liked that about me. I had asked him why he was spending time with me if he could be getting laid with someone else and he said that he was "distracted" by me and I felt "different and real" to him. So anyways, it's been two weeks since Vegas and we are still talking. I'm planning a trip up to see him. This is my dilemma, I expressed that I'm not looking for a relationship right now and that we can be friends. He talks about marrying me (he's 24 and I'm 30) and I said that I'll take him serious when he's about 27 and he says "ok but don't be mad when I put a ring on your finger and I say I told you so". Ok here's the issue. I know he works a lot and he says that when he's free he will call me. When I text, he always texts back but he doesn't text first (we are about 10 hours away from each other). I asked for us to have more of friendship conversations, but now I miss being told things. So this isn't a relationship, but I'm acting like an annoying gf who doesn't know if his feelings changed. Can any men help me out here please. I don't want to be annoying or questioning myself if I said something that changed his mind. At the same time we are just friends. I'm annoying myself right now haha. Help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

You intrigued him. He's very young. You are in very different places. I think you should put a little mental space between you. If something comes of it, I'll be happily proved wrong.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

JMO....but you are merely a challenge to him. This will not end well. Please don't invest any more of your time or feelings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry that you have another female responding to you, but does it seem a little fast that you've known each other for only a couple of weeks, haven't seen him in person since Vegas, and he's been talking marriage? That's a bit of a red flag. And now he's not initiating contact with you at all. Slow things down a little. Don't initiate for a while and see how long it takes for him to contact you.
If he doesn't, then you pretty much have an answer of how into you he is. It could just be infatuation, and that passes.


----------



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! All of what you've said makes sense
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

He's 24, has a Vegas goal of getting laid a lot and at the same time talking marriage? And you barely know him? Does not add up.

I say walk away.


----------

